# so heartbroken



## volperamsey (Jul 15, 2014)

haven't posted in awhile due to the fact that I lost my precious baby recently, she was healthy 2 days prior, got her vaccines, that Sat. she suffered a stroke. I am heartbroken.:hurt:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How terribly sad for you, my condolences. Tell us about her, how old was she, what was she like?


----------



## aberdeenann (Jan 31, 2015)

So sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine how tough this must be for you.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know exactly what your feeling having recently lost a baby dog myself, it's heartbreaking, hugs and love ❤ x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this - I know that Genny had been a part of your life for a long time. She will always be alive in your heart.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear this terribly sad news. Run free little puppy.


----------



## Steffie (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh my how terribly sad. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear that little Genny has gone to wait at the Rainbow Bridge. :hug:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh! How awful. My sympathies on the loss of your little furry friend. It's horrible.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## volperamsey (Jul 15, 2014)

thank you everyone, genny would have been 16 next Monday. she was so full of energy, we went for a run every night, she was the best! cant stop crying.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I lost my gorgeous baby after 16 great years too. I Thought the tears would never stop. My heart goes out to you. Your Genny will always be with you in you heart and your wonderful memories xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Big hugs to you. We know it is awful, your best friend, baby, running partner, confidente, therapist and snuggly bear all wrenched from you with no warning. It hurts like hell.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh Fairlie, that's so true  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

volperamsey said:


> thank you everyone, genny would have been 16 next Monday. she was so full of energy, we went for a run every night, she was the best! cant stop crying.


It's a horrible loss for you, but, wow almost 16 years of having such an amazing soul in your life. It doesn't make it any easier but 16 years is brilliant, you must have been great for eachother. I hope I am as lucky. Be brave, she is waiting for you and you will be reunited at the bridge one day.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know there are no words but I hope being here helps some.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just catching up, so sorry to hear of your loss x


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

So so sorry and thinking of you at this terrible time I hope you find some comfort in all the happy years you had together &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## mrsnonsmoker (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry, what a wonderful life you must have given her.


----------

